# Muscle fiber activation



## Mondi (Mar 20, 2015)

How is it possible to activate only some of your muscle fibres in used muscle. Would that not give strangely shaped muscle when not activating all muscle fibers in muscle when contracting muscle.

Thanks for answers.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Evolution. If it didn't work this way you would have very little control over how much force to apply when you did anything.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

To add, I'm trying to guess why you may think this, but I guess muscles would look misshapen when contracted if the non-activated fibres were rigid, but they're not.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

From not lifting enough, hardly rocket science.


----------



## Mondi (Mar 20, 2015)

Ultrasonic said:


> To add, I'm trying to guess why you may think this, but I guess muscles would look misshapen when contracted if the non-activated fibres were rigid, but they're not.


 Thanks for your answer. What do you mean by that non-activated fibers are non-rigid?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Mondi said:


> Ultrasonic said:
> 
> 
> > To add, I'm trying to guess why you may think this, but I guess muscles would look misshapen when contracted if the non-activated fibres were rigid, but they're not.


 Thanks for your answer. What do you mean by that non-activated fibers are non-rigid?

They are soft.


----------



## Mondi (Mar 20, 2015)

My computer did not work properly. What was your answer?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

If you're asking if this is possible, then yes it is.

Using Electromyography, people can activate Single Motor Units.

For what reason would you wish to do this?


----------



## Mondi (Mar 20, 2015)

latblaster said:


> If you're asking if this is possible, then yes it is.
> 
> Using Electromyography, people can activate Single Motor Units.
> 
> For what reason would you wish to do this?


 I just wanted to know how muscles in human work particularly the muscle fibers.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Mondi said:


> I just wanted to know how muscles in human work particularly the muscle fibers.


 Here's a start:

http://www.humankinetics.com/excerpts/excerpts/muscle-structure-and-function

Let me know if I can direct you in anyway.


----------



## Mondi (Mar 20, 2015)

Thanks, Two questions:

1. Why do muscles not look weird when you flex them either against heavy weight or light weight?

2. How can you use both less muscle fibers and at the same time use muscle (according to all or nothing)?

Thanks.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

1. No idea

2. Don't think you can.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

1 .maybe you just look weird

2. Lift the pink dumbbells


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Mondi said:


> 1. Why do muscles not look weird when you flex them either against heavy weight or light weight?


 I tried to answer this for you above, but it would be easier if you explained why you think muscles would look 'weird'? EIther way, I'm tempted to just point out that they don't and to stop worrying about it.



> 2. How can you use both less muscle fibers and at the same time use muscle (according to all or nothing)?


 Explain what you think the 'all or nothing' principle you are talking about is, and then perhaps we can explain where you are going wrong. The body can and does control the force generated by a muscle in two ways: how many muscle fibres are used at once (recruitment) and the rate that these fibres are stimulated by nerve fibers (rate coding). I haven't read it but I expect these are explained in the link posted above.

Ultimately it is not necessary for you to understand any of this in order to grow.


----------



## Mondi (Mar 20, 2015)

No offense but it seems like you don't know answer to my question


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Mondi said:


> No offense but it seems like you don't know answer to my question


 No offence taken, I don't claim to know everything. But I'm fairly sure the issue here is that your questions are unclear, which is why I have asked you to try to explain them better. There is something you are not understanding correctly, but it is very hard to guess what it is in order to try to help you.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Mondi said:


> No offense but it seems like you don't know answer to my question


 Repeat your question. And add a reason for asking it too.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Mondi said:


> Thanks, Two questions:
> 
> 1. Why do muscles not look weird when you flex them either against heavy weight or light weight?
> 
> ...


 I think I understand the questions. You want to know why your muscles stay the same shape regardless of the weight being lifted and why some muscles fibres are not recruited even though the muscle seems to be at full contraction? It's all I can decipher out of that. Might be able to simplify No.2 for you if this is the case. No.1, not so sure.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

BTW, one of my guesses of something you are missing is that the all-or-none principle applies to individual motor units not whole muscles. I asked you to explain what you thought it was to try to see if this is the case. I'm not sure you understand what motor units are though. As I said, trying to guess what you are not understanding is difficult...


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

You're being too vague with your questions.

Perhaps it's because you have a limited knowledge of Physiology.

As I said earlier, we are able to activate a Single Motor Unit.

When we lift a light object, some fibres are stimulated to contract & therefore support this load.

You ask about the "All or nothing principle". This does not mean that all the fibres contract when stimulated, only those needed to lift that weight.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

latblaster said:


> You're being too vague with your questions.
> 
> Perhaps it's because you have a limited knowledge of Physiology.
> 
> ...


 Well put.

On another note, able to able?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> Well put.
> 
> On another note, able to able?


 Because I don't have any front teeth, I am not able to make a "T" sound.

It should, of course, been 'Table to Table'. But even that doesn't make sense. :confused1:


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

latblaster said:


> Because I don't have any front teeth, I am not able to make a "T" sound.
> 
> It should, of course, been 'Table to Table'. But even that doesn't make sense. :confused1:


 LOL f**king pissed myself mate! :thumb


----------



## Mondi (Mar 20, 2015)

latblaster said:


> You're being too vague with your questions.
> 
> Perhaps it's because you have a limited knowledge of Physiology.
> 
> ...


 I have never seen a muscle where only part of the fibres are activated.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Mondi said:


> I have never seen a muscle where only part of the fibres are activated.


 I have many times.


----------



## Mondi (Mar 20, 2015)

latblaster said:


> I have many times.


 How can you see an entire muscle contract if only some muscle fibers are involved?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Mondi said:


> I have never seen a muscle where only part of the fibres are activated.


You have. Look at a muscle the next time you do a ten rep set.

On a serious note, do a Google search for muscle fibre recruitment.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Mondi said:


> How can you see an entire muscle contract if only some muscle fibers are involved?


 You're questions are way too vague.

I have elicited Single Motor Units.


----------



## Mondi (Mar 20, 2015)

Ultrasonic said:


> You have. Look at a muscle the next time you do a ten rep set.
> 
> On a serious note, do a Google search for muscle fibre recruitment.


 Why does whole muscle contract if only some fibers are used_


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Mondi said:


> Ultrasonic said:
> 
> 
> > You have. Look at a muscle the next time you do a ten rep set.
> ...


 Why does whole muscle contract if only some fibers are used_

Because as I said near the start of this thread, the fibres that aren't activated aren't rigid. Please answer my earlier questions if you want me to try to help you.


----------



## Mondi (Mar 20, 2015)

Is it that what you mean that unactivated fibres are soft. How can that work (process)?

Why does the whole muscle feel hard, wether you are lifting lightly or heavily.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Mondi said:


> Is it that what you mean that unactivated fibres are soft. How can that work (process)?


Explain why you think it doesn't.


----------



## Mondi (Mar 20, 2015)

Could you repeat questions and I will answer.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

I should perhaps say I've never really considered before what happens to non-activated fibres whilst others are activated, because from a practical point of view knowing this makes no difference.


----------



## Charlee Scene (Jul 6, 2010)

Why are you complicating it lol just lift stuff and put it down


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Mondi said:


> Could you repeat questions and I will answer.


 You asked the questions because you want to know. Why should we have to reiterate your questions?

Are you being purposely awkward?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Mondi said:


> Could you repeat questions and I will answer.


Sorry, missed this. No. Please read your own thread back. Several people have asked you questions to try to help clarify where you are coming from but you keep ignoring them.


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

Got to be best troll of the year. 

He's asking for questions to be answered again because he missed them, yet he would have seen the questions to know he missed them.

Laughable


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Mildo said:


> Got to be best troll of the year.
> 
> He's asking for questions to be answered again because he missed them, yet he would have seen the questions to know he missed them.
> 
> Laughable


 Don't understand Mildo.

Can you explain this?

Thank you please.


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

latblaster said:


> Don't understand Mildo.
> 
> Can you explain this?
> 
> Thank you please.


 Sorry, I think I missed.

Repeat please

:whistling:


----------

